# Anyone has a MCACC setup guide?



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

I know this thread is a year old but I want to update for anyone that runs into it. I'm setting up my new Pioneer receiver now and this guide from over at avs has been most helpful. All credit goes to creator. I'm just sharing. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wcvouknssbseg0m/MCACC_SUB_EQ_1_3.pdf


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for that info..It should help a lot of people who are new to MCACC..

I've not tried adjusting the level of the SW with the standing Wave filter..I'll be interested to see what affect that has on my current set up..If it only increases the overall level of SW then it's not going to help as the SW has already been measured with an SPL meter and set to 75dB..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Last night I adjusted the SW level in the Standing Wave menu and the results really surprised me..

I firstly increased the level by 3.0dB as suggested.. but the bass was just too boomy for my liking..So I dropped it down to a 2.0dB boost..This gave me a nice full bass sound particularly in the mid to lower bass region and a very nice overall bigger feeling to the sound..

If anyone feels that their MCACC settings are lacking in the mid to lower bass region, or if your overall sound is a bit thin..this adjustment is well worth trying..


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Just saw this thread. Thanks. But any eq adjustment in 63 hrz band is ineffective IMO once you use 80 hrz as crossover. Even if you select LARGE for the fronts. It will produce sound above 80hrz only. 
Manu


----------

